
How the Rise of Amazon Has Destroyed Retail Chains, in One Chart (2017) - brownbat
http://digg.com/2017/amazon-vs-walmart-size
======
fatnoah
I worked next door to a Sears. Literally 15 seconds from my office to their
door. I had a free 30 minutes one afternoon and popped in to buy a jacket. I
found one after 10 minutes of searching and got into the checkout line with
about 8 people in front of me. Almost 20 minutes later, there were still 2
people in front of me. I abandoned my jacket and hustled back to a meeting.

Amazon is winning for a number of reasons, but for me, the big stores really
fail at the most critical part of the transaction, which is where they take my
money. That part should be fast and frictionless, and it's not.

------
bradknowles
Digg just links to the original article at
[http://www.visualcapitalist.com/extraordinary-size-amazon-
on...](http://www.visualcapitalist.com/extraordinary-size-amazon-one-chart/)

